# Spanish Citizenship Interview Questions



## chippo (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi all,

I am set to go for my interview at my local Registro Civil for Spanish citizenship, and I have everything ready. But I have been told that they will ask me questions about Spanish culture etc. I think it is something similar to what we have in Australia (like a citizen test).

Does anyone have any experience of this and what sort of questions am I likely to get?

Thanks


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

chippo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am set to go for my interview at my local Registro Civil for Spanish citizenship, and I have everything ready. But I have been told that they will ask me questions about Spanish culture etc. I think it is something similar to what we have in Australia (like a citizen test).
> 
> ...


Any use?

Rajoy impone un examen de españolidad para conseguir la nacionalidad | Política | EL PAÍS


----------



## chippo (Jan 28, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> Any use?
> 
> Rajoy impone un examen de españolidad para conseguir la nacionalidad | Política | EL PAÍS


Thanks Alcalaina, as far as I know, this hasn't been implemented yet. But, it won't hurt to get clued up on my Spanish general knowledge.

Has anyone been through this process recently?


----------

